
Clash Royale developer Supercell refusing to allow emotes to be muted - harwoodr
https://clashroyale.com/blog/news/emotes
======
harwoodr
I get the psychology behind it - it increases impulsive spending - but to tell
the users that it's the number one requested feature and then say 'yeah, fuck
you'... that's pretty poor.

